# Merry Christmas...



## emtbass (Sep 5, 2005)

As we were talking about geriatrics in class, my instructor told us this stroy about his grandson.

My instructor went to Wal-Mart with his grandson, and some old lady stopped them in the aisle and started to pinch the little boys cheeks.  The grandfather of the 3 year old informed the woman that it would be best that she quit.  
However, she kept pestering the boy trying to get him to say "Merry Christmas".  Time went on, and the boy was becoming annoyed.  The old lady was very persistant and kept messin with him.  Finally after time went by... the boy said...

                                "MERRY F*****G CHRISTMAS"

Maybe you just had to be there, but my clas really got a kick out of the story.  Maybe you just have to know my instructor  :lol:


----------



## MMiz (Sep 5, 2005)

LOL.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Sep 6, 2005)

LOL, sounds like something my kid would actually do, lol.

-Cap'n


----------



## emtd29 (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Sep 14, 2005)

*Happy Non-Denominational Winter Season Event*  :lol:

If winter offends you...

Just don't read that part.


----------



## ShortHairedPunkette (Sep 16, 2005)

:lol:


----------

